# Video of brake caliper stuck



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry about the barking dog. I was parked on the street in front of my house and the kids were playing with the dog. Video shows my problem. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ZjOswaLCh4o


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

compress the pads. Simple. Take C-clamp, put base plate over caliper inner side, or the piston side, and spinning heel inside of the caliper, onto the brake pad, via opening in the caliper outer wall. Screw it in. That's it. Caliper is catching on the rotors edge with pads.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

And stop bragging about your tools. Routing for HFT or something? Just messing with you.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... The caliper mount, the big thing with the notches, is held on by 2 big bolts, remove those bolts,....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

HFT is about a mile from my house  Returned the impact wrench and replaced it with a kobalt 1/2 inch cordless impact. Big improvement.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I removed the caliper pins. The notched pads were notched into the steering knuckle. ::


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

The pads do not come out with the caliper. The pads come out after the caliper is off.

What year, make, model of car?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

95 mercury villager


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

take a large screwdriver. put it between the caliper and the bracket AT THE BOTTOM and then pry the caliper off. the pads will come off with it. piece of cake 3 second job.

btw. you need new pads NOW.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you don't understand what i am saying, post a pic i can photoshop.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> I removed the caliper pins. The notched pads were notched into the steering knuckle. ::



Now I really do not understand what you talking about. Notched pads notched into steering knuckle? That's physically impossible.
Like others told you - compress damn pads and caliper should come off. My way or the screwdriver way, doesn't matter. Unless you have the ultimate stupid design where there is a large cross spring holding pads to caliper, then you have to remove that spring first.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfiXnyWAjag


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Now I really do not understand what you talking about. Notched pads notched into steering knuckle? That's physically impossible.


its done a lot. only one end is notched. it can be seen in his vid


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> its done a lot. only one end is notched. it can be seen in his vid





ukrkoz said:


> video




Ahh. From the video, I thought it was the type where both ends were notched, and the caliper can pivot upwards/downwards without actually taking it off, in order to slide the pads out of the notches. Sorry for the misinformation in my previous post.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Steering knuckle on any hub I have ever seen is waaaaay far away from pads. He has most likely pads stuck on worn out rotor edge and simply wants to type Q-s here, instead of squeezing them. I mean, in time all the posts were posted, it could have been done about 5 times.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> He has most likely pads stuck on worn out rotor edge


Unrelated to the vehicle above.

Ever seen the rear calipers on a Miata? You don't just squeeze the pistons back in. You have to remove a 14mm bolt, on the caliper, which is actually a cap that hides a hex bolt. Then you unscrew the hex bolt and that retracts the caliper. If you don't know about this, and squeeze them with a C-clamp, you can pretty much ruin the calipers. 

Then, when you have the new pads in place, you adjust the hex bolt until you have a tiny bit of drag. Very similar to how you would adjust drum brakes.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's advice. I am so glad I got a tablet with a video camera! Makes it much easier to explain things. The notch at the top acts like a pivot point. Screwdriver at the bottom, pry up against the edge of the rotor, caliper comes off, correct?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that's exactly what the fella in that video did, right? After pads compressed. Funny, he got to that point and then there's clear moment of hesitance, when he sits there puzzled how to take damn thing off. He figured.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I have a clear understanding now. Thanks everyone. I will post a video when I get it off. Maybe leave the dog inside next time.


----------



## coolheat (May 1, 2015)

Heavy screwdriver or small pry bar, separate the caliper from the mount. Tapping with a mallet may also do it.


----------

